# impossible de supprimer contact msn



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me : 
j'ai bloqu&#233; ya qq temps une personne&#8230; et je souhaiterais le supprimer de ma liste contact&#8230; mais impossible : 
- je clic dessus
- j'appuie sur la touche effacer ou suppr (j'ai test&#233; les 2!)
- le message _"si vous effacez ce contact, il sera supprim&#233; de votre liste de contacts.
 cela ne l'emp&#234;chera pas de voir votre &#233;tat en ligne ou de vous envoyer des messages. &#234;tes-vous pr&#234;t &#224; supprimer cette personne?"_ la case _"je souhaite &#233;galement bloquer cette personne"_ est coch&#233;e. je clic supprimer
- puis un autre message _"impossible de supprimer l'utilisateur "xxx" de votre liste des contacts. r&#233;essayez."_ je clic ok.
- donc je r&#233;essaye plusieurs fois&#8230; mais tjs ce message.

alors j'ai essay&#233; autre chose :
- je l'ai d&#233;bloqu&#233;.
- j'ai cliqu&#233; dessus
- j'appuie sur la touche effacer ou suppr (j'ai test&#233; les 2!)
- le message _"si vous effacez ce contact, il sera supprim&#233; de votre liste de contacts.
 cela ne l'emp&#234;chera pas de voir votre &#233;tat en ligne ou de vous envoyer des messages. &#234;tes-vous pr&#234;t &#224; supprimer cette personne?" _je coche la case _"je souhaite &#233;galement bloquer cette personne". _je clic supprimer.
- puis un autre message _"impossible de supprimer l'utilisateur "xxx" de votre liste des contacts. r&#233;essayez."_ je clic ok.
- donc je r&#233;essaye plusieurs fois&#8230; mais tjs ce message.


qq1 aurait une solution pour que ce contact disparaisse de ma liste? 

merci. j'espere avoir &#233;t&#233; assez comprehensible !!

et j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait une petite recherche sur le forum, ya un sujet similaire mais pas de solution parce que les personnes ont d&#233;river vers un autre sujet !


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

je crois que je vais desinstaller/reinstaller.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre juste un probl&#232;me sur leurs serveurs hein&#8230; tiens je vais m'avaler une truffe &#224; la damassine pour t'emmerder.


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

surement parce que desinstaller/reinstaller ca marche pas


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

normal : ils sont stocké chez eux, sinon comment retrouverais-tu tes contactes en changeant de machine ?


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

par contre quand je me connecte avec amsn ou mercury ce contact n'apparait pas dans ma liste de contacts


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

vire les prefs de msn pour voir ?


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

les perfs?
ou c'est?

dsl je suis un peu bête !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

sur le bras, prend la plus visible


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

tu vas me prendre pour une idiote !!
mais il est ou ce bras dans msn? je vois pas du tout de quoi tu parle&#8230;

je suis vraiment desol&#233;e


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

Cherche dans ton dosseir documents/microsoft users machin

et dans ta biblioth&#232;que/pr&#233;f&#233;rences


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

j'ai viré ces prefs
mais tjs rien, il est tjs la ce contact


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

Bizarre parce que l&#224; moi je ne te vois plus du tout dans la mienne&#8230;

_&#233;ventuellement fais un tour dans ta biblioth&#232;que/caches et cherche du messenger_


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

pff et tu crois marrant
je croyais que dans un forum on était la pour s'entraider


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

Et si tu essayais de le supprimer directement depuis ta page de contact sur hotmail.com?


----------



## chokolat (4 Novembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Et si tu essayais de le supprimer directement depuis ta page de contact sur hotmail.com?


c'est deja fait mais il est tjs là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

@ chokolat : si le contact que tu veux supprimer t'a toujours dans sa liste (sa liste verte, pas la rouge des ignorés) sur son MSN, il est impossible de supprimer ce contact.

Tu peux simplement le mettre dans ta liste d'ignorés et le bloquer.


----------



## cvsdfvsdfsdf (17 Octobre 2008)

chokolat a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> voilà mon problème :
> j'ai bloqué ya qq temps une personne et je souhaiterais le supprimer de ma liste contact mais impossible :
> ...





Bonjour, j'ai été face à un problème similaire.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça puisse résoudre celui-ci.

Je voulais supprimer un contact " inactif " de ma liste de contacts.
J'ai essayé trois manipulations :

1 - Sur MSN Hotmail (boîte mail, messagerie, ma boîte de réception)
Suppression depuis la messagerie Hotmail en allant dans " Contacts". Une liste de contacts s'affiche, le répertoire.
Sélectionner le contact , puis "supprimer"

2 - Sur MSN Hotmail (boîte mail, messagerie, ma boîte de réception)
Modifier l'adresse du contact dans " Contacts "
si possible aussi modifier son  pseudo , changer @com en @fr ou autre.
Ca ressemble un peu à du " sabotage" mais il est considéré différement, peut-être comme une mise à jour par la messagerie. ( C'est cette méthode que j'ai utilisée)
J'aurais très bien pu créer une adresse adresse Hotmail, et l'inscrire à la place de " ladressequejeveuxsupprimer@hotmail  com qui donc n'aurait pas pu être refusée; au cas où

3 - Sur MSN Messenger (logiciel de messagerie instantanée)
Clic droit sur le contact " Modifier le contact" , est à la place de Jeveuxsupprimercetteadresse@hotmail . com écrire autre chose comme adreeeee@hotmail . com ou une adresse déjà existante de façon , soit à fausser l'adresse, soit à simplement remplacer par une adresse admise par Hotmail mais ne pointant  pas sur cette personne


J'espère avoir été clair dans les manipulations, en souhaitant qu'elles soient transposables
Bon courage,


----------

